# Pasta Salad



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is a toughie.  I had some pasta salad today that was ordered out and am trying to see if I can find a recipe for it.  There was pasta (of course), english peas, yellow squash, tomato strips, bell pepper, green onions, I think feta cheese (only had small bite), black pepper, some type of spices....green stuff and some type of mayo salad dressing.  Does this sound familiar to anyone?  Anybody have a recipe similar to this?  Pleassssssssssssssssssssssssssse, I absolutely love this salad and only had a few nibbles of what was left and I would love to have a recipe.


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

Best thing to do is experiment with what you know was in it.
As for the dressing, I'm guessing it was a mix of mayo, sour cream and a bit of granulated sugar, possibly with a dash of fresh lemon juice, salt and pepper.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2005)

Sure - here's the recipe - 



			
				IcyMist said:
			
		

> pasta (of course), english peas, yellow squash, tomato strips, bell pepper, green onions, I think feta cheese (only had small bite), black pepper, some type of spices....green stuff and some type of mayo salad dressing.









sorry, couldn't help it.  

If it were me and I wanted to recreate that dressing I may do a combo of mayo, oregano, garlic powder or garlic salt, lemon juice (fresh), salt, pepper and maybe even a tad of cayenne pepper? You might also experiment with a combination of mayo, the dry ranch dressing mix, and dill weed and still probably some lemon juice. Does either one of those sound about right? Then the rest is just what you mentioned. There is a local place that makes the most awesome pasta salad - it's the ranch dressing version I mentioned above but with just barely enough mayo to coat everything.

That should get you started and even if you somehow combine the two in some way it would still be good.

And the thing that will help it the most is rinse your pasta in cold water until it cools off - this will get rid of the starch on the outside and you will be able to use a LOT less mayo mixture. Otherwise the mayo sticks to the starch and you need more and more and more to keep it moist.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

Okay Elf, stand verrrrrry still for a second please.  I don't want to accidentally zap jkath.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2005)

Me???????  What did I do?????   

But did you see my suggestions or did you zap me first??? lol


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

I zapped first silly.      I did look at your suggestions TY very much.    There was nothing sweet in the dressing at all.  I have a feeling that the ranch is probably closer than anything else.  I guess I will have to test it out on myself.    TY both for your ideas.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2005)

Ouch - stop zapping me!!!!! 

The other one I posted wasn't sweet either (just making sure you read it right).


----------



## kansasgirl (Jun 10, 2005)

A good sauce:

1/2 c Mayo
1/2 c Yogurt
1/2 c Feta
Squeeze of fresh lemon juice
2 tb Dill, chopped
Salt and pepper to taste

1. Whirl all ingredients in a blender until creamy.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 10, 2005)

Kansasgirl I think you may be the winner.    TY  I think I will definately try that out.  Thanks everybody.


----------



## middie (Jun 10, 2005)

Sure - here's the recipe - 



Quote:
Originally Posted by *IcyMist*
_pasta (of course), english peas, yellow squash, tomato strips, bell pepper, green onions, I think feta cheese (only had small bite), black pepper, some type of spices....green stuff and some type of mayo salad dressing._








roflmao elf (sorry icy but it WAS funny)


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 10, 2005)

You HAD to add the giggling teeth, didn't you Middie.   Actually from the taste that I remember that really sound like what was in the salad.  But that doesn't mean that I won't try out the other stuff too.    There is always room for improvement.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2005)

Crikees you guys, this thread is funnier that the joke pages      

kadesma


----------

